# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Μεταχειρισμένα κλουβιά για παπαγάλους?

## greg23

Ξερει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω μεταχειρισμενα κλουβια για παπαγαλους η πολύ φθηνά?????

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

*οι απαντησεις να δοθουν σε pm παρακαλω! επισης εαν δεν ειναι κοπος στειλτε και σε εμενα pm! Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## δημητρα

για πες σε παρακαλω τι παπαγαλους θες να στεγασεις. ή τι διαστασεις κλουβιου ψαχνεις?

----------


## CyberPanos

Παιδια μπορειτε να βρειτε οτι θελετε σε πασιγνωστα sites με αγγελιες...καντε μια αναζητηση στο google,μεχρι και εκτροφεις βρισκεις.. :Happy:

----------


## greg23

κλουβιά για κοκαλτιλ μπάντζι και κάποια άλλα πιο μεγάλα. Αυτά θέλω να στεγάσω.

----------


## Giwrgos13

Σε πολλα σιτε υπαρχουν οτι κλουβια θελεις..Εγω θα σ προτεινα να παρεις απο μαγαζι-πετ σοπ

----------


## Sandra

Έχω και εγώ την ίδια απορία έχω. ΑΝ μπορείτε να στείλετε ένα pm και σε εμένα θα το εκτημούσα....

----------

